# Palm Coast/Flagler/Tomoka



## RedFinaddict

Anyone here fish this area? Lookin for someone to fish with in the area. Mainly yak fished these areas, lookin to do some exploring.


----------



## Brett

Somebody say Palm Coast? :-?

Only problem is you'd have to do the fish'n
I spend all my time stickin' my hull into places
most folks don't bother to get into...


----------



## RedFinaddict

Yeah, I said it. When I had my kayak I would fish Pellicer Flats down to Gamble Rogers. Plenty of undiscovered honey holes in the creeks that many cant get to. Driving around the Highbridge area has really caught my attention, and thinking about exploring the area, but figure it would be good to be with someone familiar to the waters, as Im sure you know what we run into around here, super shallows of mud and oyster beds. And of course the tides at highbridge seem to have a mind of their own from what I hear.


----------



## RedFinaddict

I cant count how many times Ive explored on the yak and ran out of tide and had to walk it out in knee deep mudflat. But its amazing what youll find around those shallow, tight bends in the creeks that most turn around at.


----------



## luckovertme

i have fished all of the tomoka even the other side of I-95 and HWY 40. best fishing is closer to the tomoka basin but the biggest reds i have caught were all around hwy 95. the tarpon are a good fun size around 95 and sanchez park. try for snook down the small side creeks. plenty of mangroves down the whole river for dinner.


----------



## Surfincb

Hey everyone,
I live in Ormond and fish Highbridge all the time. Caught a 35" red last year in the back flats. I head out of Sanchez Park every now and again too, but have never caught anything over 14". Waiting on my new SUV17 to come and try out some new locations! I really want to get into the Tomoka Basin now with the new boat. 

How are they biting right now? And, any suggestions on the Tarpon out of Sanchez?


----------



## luckovertme

from sanchez park head up river for deeper water. you will see all the tarpon rolling when they are there. i have caught them on top water plugs, large shrimp, and finger mullet.


----------



## Surfincb

Thanks. Stay in Sanzchez though or all the way out to the Tomoka? I've seen them roll in both, but never got them to bite!


----------



## luckovertme

i have had better luck and bigger poon in the river. the best spot i have found was just east of 95.


----------



## Surfincb

Where are you putting in to get back that far? Are you putting in where the subdivision is behind the old blockbuster or just boating the whole way up the Tomoka? If tomoka, how long is it taking you? That's quite a ride i'd think?


----------



## Brett

Not that bad a ride, launch at the state park and sputter along
dropping casts into all the fishy looking spots on the way there.
One person fishing deep, the other working topwater.
Makes for a nice day, even when the wind is gusting.

It's about 4 miles from the State park ramp to US-1 and another 4 to I-95.
Takes a little over an hour with all the no-wake manatee zones.

I prefer the mosquito creeks along the north side of Tomoka basin.


----------



## Surfincb

Thanks, that does sound for a pretty nice day!  I never caught a snook in my life until I started fishing up there last year!  Always got a couple just past the little bridge from Beach Street.  I've never been able to get into the basin either because of my boat, but with my new Ankona on order I should be able to get in there without a problem now!


----------



## Brett

When starting to explore Tomoka basin, arrange your first trips
so that you arrive at dead low tide. It's the best way to find the mud banks,
oyster bars and crab traps without tearing up your lower unit and gelcoat.
There's a really nasty oyster bar just outside of the ramp basin at the state park.
It's in the perfect spot to ruin either the beginning or the end of your day.


----------



## Surfincb

My new boat has about a 5-6" draft, that should work fine right? Will I be able to troll in there or will I have to push?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Brett

The river is plenty deep, the basin gets extremely shallow at low tide.
I was able to maneuver in the basin in an ActionCraft with an 8" hull draft.
I did have to be careful, and sometimes needed to tilt the engine up to shallow water drive.


----------



## Surfincb

Yeah i've fished the river and sanchez plenty in my searay. I made it to the docks where the houses are once as well in the basin, but that's as far as I was willing to chance it. 
I'll just have to follow you out there one morning 
;D


----------



## luckovertme

yea to get to 95 is quite the trip. i lived in a gated community west of 95 that had a really rough kayak launch that i could throw the noe down. but the last time i launched there the noe fell off trailer and tipped over. ever since i launch at sanchez and the wife now knows the difference between WHOA and GO!!!!


----------



## Surfincb

I found a ramp out here, just behind where blockbuster used to be, but it's chained off for "Community Members Only", so I think that's a no go. But if you could put in there, it's only about a mile from 95. 
I still love the Sanchez run, and now with the trolling motor I think it'll be a nice trip trolling along and fishing the grassy banks. 
So many of us in this area it'd be neat to have a get-together day along the tomoka!


----------



## luckovertme

after the noe fell off the trailer. i ended up launching at sanchez and using trolling motor like you mentioned. the ramp in that community behind blockbuster is private. there is also another ramp at the marina at US 1 but i believe you have to be a member of marina. i would love a get together on the tomoka. i moved to port orange last year and miss fishing the area.


----------



## Surfincb

Excellent. I'll let you know when my boat comes in and we'll have to meet up. My first launch will be at Sanchez since i'll have to break the motor in for a bit anyway. Might as well go slow thru there and out to the tomoka! I actually called about that ramp on US1 with the boat club. They wanted $175.00/month to be a member. I've heard there is another ramp across from Hawaiian Tropic from a buddy at work, so i'm looking into that. That would put us out right by US1.


----------



## luckovertme

i have heard of one across from hawaiin tropic also. but looking from google maps the only spot would be back in that neighbor hood and with no parking. there is plenty of kayak launchs tho. i have run up and down the river at speed but i have also seen FWC tucked up in creeks just waiting for someone doing that.


----------



## Surfincb

Oh yeah I see them out there all the time come late spring and summer. I've seen them as early as 7am! 

I havent' seen my coworker in a couple weeks but when I do i'll find out. He said he'd print out a google map for me. He said the parking is enough for about 3 cars/trucks.


----------



## Brett

> parking is enough for about 3 cars/trucks.


Only if they are very friendly... 
Shallow ramp, but quick access to the river.
Very minimal parking, watch out for the power poles.


----------



## Surfincb

Thanks! Have you put in there before? 

Great location for quick access


----------



## Brett

Yep, but only on weekdays. Weekends can be busy.
It's really a ramp for nearby homeowners to launch from.


----------



## Surfincb

Can you PM me if you want and tell me what the main street you turn down off of US1?  I'll go check it out today since i'm off.  Thanks

NM

Just found it on google Earth easily! Gonna go run by and check it out, thanks again!


----------



## Brett

Google maps has a street view of the ramp.
One of the options in the upper right corner of the map window.
Even lets you pan left to right to see the parking area and ramp.
Shows the new "no parking" signs along the road sides.
Zoom all the way in to 400 Palm Avenue, Ormond Beach
and the street view icon shows up, click on the icon
and a 360 degree view window opens.


----------



## seanschlobohm

The highbridge flats and Tomoka are my stomping grounds and fish there all the time out of my LT25.Anytime youre in the area let me know


----------



## Brett

Highbridge....Shhhhh!

[smiley=paranoid.gif]


----------



## luckovertme

good find brett!! i knew there was one back in there. so if i were to show up at 9am on nice summer saturday and the lot is full...where would you park? i checked google maps and nothing seems really convient except some of the empty lots in the neighborhood. but you never know what kind of owners or neighbors might call tow truck!!  guess its not that far down the road from sanchez but it does change the fishing plans.


----------



## Brett

> so if i were to show up at 9am on nice summer saturday and the lot is full...where would you park?


Since I'd have launched at 5:30 AM, and be back at the ramp by 9 AM
you could have my parking space...seriously...I'm off the water early in the summer.

;D


----------



## Surfincb

I stopped by there today on my way home. There is at max, room for 3 cars/trucks to park. And there is nothing close by. It's also a very very small ramp and unloading area. It does put you pretty darn close to US1 however.


Palmcoaster i'm sure i've seen you plenty of times since the main spot I fished last year was Highbridge in my yellow SeaRay. I went with the Redfish man a couple of times to learn the spots. My prize red is from there  I also heard that the baitshop closed down? Have you been by lately?


----------



## Surfincb

Dang that early?  Good bites that early out there eh?


----------



## Brett

In the heat of summer, trout are done just after sunrise, reds are over with by 9.
Head upriver and fish deep and in the shadows for laid up fish.


----------



## Surfincb

Here are a couple picts from today:


----------



## Surfincb

Did you see the fishing report in the paper today??


----------



## Brett

this one?     :-? 

http://www.news-journalonline.com/news/outdoors/fishing/2011/03/11/fishing-report-for-march-11-2011.html


That's the one that tells me to fish somewhere else.
I try to avoid heavy traffic...

                                        ;D


----------



## luckovertme

i never plan on being at a ramp at 9am but it does happen. my wife likes to fish and goes with me all the time, but she also like to sleep in and have coffee before we go. drives me crazy!!!


----------



## Surfincb

Yep, that's the one Brett. But do that many people really fish that far back? I'd like to start there and head further back towards 95!


----------



## Brett

All you can do is try it. Find a ramp without a crowd and make the effort.
I'll be heading back into the marsh, where even kayaks will have trouble finding me.


----------



## Surfincb

Man you're hardcore! We have to hook up sometime
Have a great weekend!
;D


----------



## luckovertme

in case you didnt trust me in where the tarpon sit check out my friends report. notice the bridge in the background.
http://fishtomoka.blogspot.com/


----------



## Surfincb

Okay, that just made my mouth water! I cannot WAIT much longer for my boat! Thanks for sharing the link and pictures for that!!


----------



## luckovertme

i had a good day in port orange. its funny how we were talking bout getting to the ramp early in the AM. i launched at 11 at dunlawton within 15min. had 2 14" reds and a 19" sheephead at the boat. half and hour later got 3 more sheepheads and a 26.5 red with 15 spots in the coole. did some exploring to keep the misses happy and she closed the day with a flounder. so got a nice lil slam in 2 hours a mile from the ramp and 2 miles from the house!!!


----------



## Brett

Early mornings are needed when the water temps get above 78.
Right now, late afternoons are when I'm seeing the most feeding activity.
Cool nights mean the sun needs to warm the water to motivate all those lethargic fish
into making the effort to chase down that late lunch.

My daughter appreciates that, she loves fishing
but being able to sleep late is just as important.
This is a late afternoon red being pulled out of the shallows
in the Pellicer oyster ponds.


----------



## Surfincb

Awesome job guys. Glad to see the reds are back at Faver. I fished there 1.5 months ago and didn't find one. We did find a great trout hole and landed about 20 in an hour out there by 95! Will have to go back now that it's warmer. Met a really nice guy up there that gave me some advice for the area!


----------



## luckovertme

charlie was he in a gheenoe classic?? funky mustace and named Flip??? he is the one who writes that blog...great guy and has given me tons of great info on tomoka area. he has kayaked the river forever. i finally convinced him to get a gheenoe atleast.


----------



## Surfincb

No this guy was in a jonboat and drives a red truck.

Won't be long now, Mel told me today the boat will be done by the end of the week!


----------



## Surfincb

Maybe see any of you guys on Saturday? Got the new boat and i'll be there Saturday morning from Sanchez out to the Tomoka!!


----------



## luckovertme

that pic is from the new dealer on the north causeway in NSB right???? i saw it last weekend right up front and wanted to stop but had family with me. i wont be out this weekend. i have a wedding to go to in Crystal River and probably have to work sunday. we ought to plan a micro micro micro rally on the tomoka. maybe 3-4 boats traveling from sanchez to 95 try for some tarpon and trout. and have lunch at river grill! it would be nice to meet some of the local guys. and i havent fished tomoka in 2 years so im due!!


----------



## Brett

I think I'll be taking a Tomoka tour Saturday morning.
Bike week is over so it won't be crowded on the ride to the State Park.
Already picked up dinner for this week. Went yesterday afternoon.
Pellicer Flats were stirred up due to wind, but the ICW had clean water and an incoming tide.
Found a school of menhaden being spooked in the north entrance canal to the "C" section.
Ended up with a couple of mangroves worth keeping.


----------



## Surfincb

Yep, I got the boat from Bossman in NSB on the causeway. It was made in Fort Pierce by Ankona. I'm all for a micro fish trip, so just let me know!

I'll be at Sanchez tomorrow around 7:30 and head to tomoka, but not sure rather we'll go to the basin or towards 95? Any suggestions which might be better this weekend? I'm very curious to try the basin with the new boat, but still not sure where exactly to go other than along the banks.


----------



## Brett

Tomoka State Park gates open at 8 am.
Where to go depends on basin conditions.
Supposed to be warm and sunny with winds 5 to 15.
If the basin is mudded up I'll be heading upriver.


----------



## Surfincb

Brett, you're in that custom boat? Will you be alone or someone else with you? I'll keep my eyes open for you.


----------



## Brett

Usually fish solo due to variable work hours.
Yeah, I'm the guy in the "real wood camo" hull.
Approach with caution...with the motor tilted up
she floats in less than 3-1/2 inches.


----------



## Surfincb

Alrighty, i'll look for you. Going to start at Sanchez and work our way out to Tomoka. See how the winds are and go from there!


----------



## Surfincb

Brett, great running into you yesterday. Great looking boat you have!
We left after seeing you and headed back up Sanzchez. There was a good bite in there on the way back. We landed a couple reds, a few keeper trout and I caught my first flounder ever!!
So far the boat is great! Couple things to tweak!


----------



## Brett

Tweaking?...I don't know...looks fairly tweaked as is... 

You've got a great setup for working the basin right now.
You just need to get out there a little earlier to take advantage of the sunrise bite.
The basin is not that big, with that electric egg-beater on the bow
you ought to be able to fish the entire shoreline in about 3 hours.


----------



## Surfincb

Thanks Brett, love the picture!

Oh you'll see me out there over the summer at crack of dawn. I'll try putting in right there at the park since it's right across, much easier. Sanchez just takes too long, but it was a nice ride back fishing through Sanchez. That is actually the first time i've had some decent bites through there, not sure if that lasts all summer long?

Tweaks just mean the trolling motor is in reverse, needs a stakeout system, and possible trim tabs. I have to take her back to the dealer on Wednesday for some other things they still wanted to do to clean it up in a few spots.


----------



## Surfincb

Hey guys,

Does anyone know if the bait shop at Highbridge is back open yet? Very sad to hear that closed a few months ago!


----------



## Brett

> Does anyone know if the bait shop at Highbridge is back open yet?


I'll let you know, low tide is at sunrise tomorrow, should be interesting.


----------



## Brett

Highbridge Bait & Tackle is out of business.
Building is empty except for pegboards leaning against the walls.

Wind out of the NW this morning stirred up the open waters.
Found single reds lollygagging along the banks of the mosquito creeks.
Water was so silty, that they didn't even notice I was there
until I could reach out and almost touch them with my pushpole.


----------



## Surfincb

Thanks for the update. Very disappointed about the bait shop. Hopefully someone else will step in and open something up there.


----------



## Surfincb

Update for June 4th, 2011.
Lots and lots of flounder in the basin right now. Caught 2 of my largest ever today on swimbaits. Zero reds inside the basin today, however a few were caught in the tomoka off the creek mouths! Beautiful day today too and very very few boats.


----------



## Hicatch

Put my Dad and son on these 2 26" fish in the morning and evening in the mosquito creeks north of Highbridge on Friday the 10th.


----------



## Brett

Cheater....I bet you were using hooks!  ;D


----------



## Hicatch

Sure did... Saw a few crawlers while poling in but my Dad and son had a hard time spotting them to cast at. So I set up in areas I've caught fish before and put out fresh cut ladyfish on circle hooks and played the waiting game. Not much fun but they were happy....


----------



## Surfincb

Oh that looks like fun to me!! I'm sure they both had a blast!


----------



## Surfincb

Average Angler is filming his series today and tomorrow on the Tomoka! Can't wait to see the show.


----------



## Hicatch

There was lots of reds back in the mud ponds south of LB Knox Bridge today. Went 4 for 8 sightfishing in the Long Pond; had to put the bait right on their noses to get them to eat. We had several come within arms reach of the boat even had one so spooked it rammed the boat twice.


----------



## Surfincb

Very nice looking red!

Redfish man still up there fishing?


----------



## Hicatch

Yes he is still at it just about every day.....


----------

